# BlueVM quick review - 6 months



## Schultz (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello,

This is a quick BlueVM review. I've been a client of BlueVM for roughly 6 months now. Have 2 nodes in Atlanta & another in Texas. Nothing special, smaller plans.

I deployed the node in Atlanta for a production environment (a small site) and managed to live through it for 2-3 weeks before moving the site to another provider. The uptime was probably 40% - daily restarts for no reason, 2-3 outages a week. Tickets were filed and took 2-3 days to reply to on average and consisted of "its running now".

Johnston does try, he honestly does. The Texas node has had great uptime but it's definitely not something I would deploy any production services on.

Customer service is "fine" but could be worked on further. Reply times are a hit and miss, mostly averaging from 1-3 days.

The hardware is fine, I've never had an issue with the hardware: but slight overselling can be noticed. Network quality isn't really up to par: most services are hosted at ColoCrossing - that kinda gives you an idea of the network quality, peering & IPs.

All in all - I wouldn't recommend this service for any live environment or production services, better alternatives for the same price range can be sought with a higher level of support, quality & uptime.

*Summery* -

*Hardware*: 3/5

*Network*: 2/5

*Support*: 2/5

*Price*: 3/5

*Quality*: 2/5


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you for the review, I was honestly thinking of running a VPN server using one of their cheaper plans, but after this review, I'll stick with Bandwagonhost.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jun 14, 2014)

I have a pretty similar experience, I monitored my uptime for my 2GB server in Texas - I had to cut the length due to an odd amount of small outages near the beginning of the year.


----------



## betatester (Jun 15, 2014)

Their ticket times are slow and I find that it takes many interactions before the primary issue is resolved. Not having the same 'issues' with using their services from colocrossing, my accounts seem stable. From various reviews and complaints, here, LET & WHT, this also seems consistent. Various levels of consistency is their norm.


----------



## Schultz (Jun 16, 2014)

betatester said:


> Their ticket times are slow and I find that it takes many interactions before the primary issue is resolved. Not having the same 'issues' with using their services from colocrossing, my accounts seem stable. From various reviews and complaints, here, LET & WHT, this also seems consistent. Various levels of consistency is their norm.



I would say BlueVM is fine for a test box or development box - but not for production purposes. The downtime is too high and support being 1-3 days for a ticket isn't "ok".


----------



## jatin (Jul 3, 2014)

Pathetic Service by BlueVM.

They had suspended my VPS when they had problem with security patch on their Openvz. And told me that I had abused their services, which cause their Node down. That’s a pathetic excuse.

Now they are demanding $50 to resume my VPS. On the other hand I requested backup of my server, they agreed but since 4 days I am following up them for the same. But same answer every time I get is “We will update you”. Now when I ask for update on their chat channel, they are warning me not to ask for update.

I think they are doing this, so no one can claim on them for 99.95% uptime


----------

